# Twin Son from Everyone Loves Raymond TV Comedy Show Dies at 19 Years Old



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2015)

So sad to think these young actors who appear to be happy and well off financially would be so depressed to take their own lives.  Seems to happen more often these days, I wonder if he was on any prescription meds.  Rest in peace Sawyer.  http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/enter...eeten-dead-at-19/story-fni0bn7c-1227318699779


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh that's tragic, and no-one will feel the loss more than his twin, R.I.P Sawyer.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah.... I just heard about it..  very sad..


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 25, 2015)

Tragic and sad.

I'm sure his family's hearts are broken.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2015)

Very sad....and such a young 'man' !  Maybe sho-biz was too much for him.


----------

